# what to do



## wifetookids (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife took my 2 sons and ran a few weeks ago to her mothers.During the day, when i was at work,she woud come in the house and remove things,and 3grand from bank.2 days ago,her mother kicked her and the boys out.She came back to the house.Her mother just said she coud come back.Shes gone.What can i do to keep her out the house?My boys are 3 and 8 months old.I dont want to lose my kids or get kicked out my own home.Shes filed for child support,im wondering if she can kick me out the house.What should i do


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i think you ought to get some legal advice.


----------



## wifetookids (Sep 13, 2009)

Can she have me removed from my house for any reason?
Even though she got up and left.Can i change my door locks,she walks in and out whenever she wants.lWhat about abandonment? help


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

In general, you cannot force someone to leave the house if it has been the marital domain. It really depends on where you live. 

Is the house in both your names? If not, you may be able to change the locks. But I wouldn't do anything that rash w/o talking to a lawyer. I would say that you should move any $$ you have left in the bank to another place so she can't take it. And remove valuables from the house. You aren't taking them. You're just removing them for safe keeping.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Stay put. Get an attorney. I agree with dobo....you usually can't get kicked out if it's in both of your names or joint property etc.


----------



## alwaysalone (Nov 17, 2007)

She left you? Comes back when mother kicks her out again. That just doesn't seem right. I agree, get an attorney, a lot of them do free consultations and can give you some advise on the lock change thing.


----------



## wifetookids (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info.Moving money out of my accounts or closing them would be ok?Now that i pay the mortgage alone,when we divide,will that come back to me?And alwaysalone,it isn't right.Just think what my boys go through staying at grandmoms for a few weeks,then coming home,then grandmoms,then......... Thanks to everybody


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

If you don't misuse the money, she can't really say anything. She may ask for half but I don't believe you have to give it to her unless there is a property settlement or an agreement that would naturally involve lawyers. 

Still, do discuss with a lawyer.

When I left and I left in part because of financial issues, I removed all of our money and put it in another bank. I took over all of the bills. I wasn't stealing. I was protecting our assets. Your wife already took $3K of community assets without discussing it with you. I think you have every reason to worry that she'd come back for the rest and might very well leave you without anything.


----------



## wifetookids (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks dobo.


----------

